# Questionnaire



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Who wants to do paperwork from a hospital bed? No one! Find out your entitlements and register correctly for healthcare now, before you get ill. If you do not know how to do this, why not take the questionnaire on our website Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain It´s quick and easy and it will let you know what next steps to take. Share this post with your friends and family.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

This is very useful, basic information for those not in the know....

I continue to be amazed at the number of posts, from new members, who presume they will be eligible for free state health care, once moving permanently to Spain.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the Healthcare link, some very useful information there


----------

